# 2800 Mile Trip With My Cruze...Wow!...What a Great Car



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife and I travelled over 2800 miles on our vacation trip to Cheyenne, WY and points beyond. The Cruze was awesome on the trip...comfortable, easy to drive, economical (our best 25 mile record now stands at 72.9 MPG and yes, we've already discussed the downhill trip, but it still got 47 MPG going the opposite direction). I would challenge any one who says they get that kind of mileage on a level road...lol.

Anyway, the CTD needed a service while on the trip and Tyrrell Chevrolet did a great job...right oil, filter, DEF fluid, tire rotation, wash job in 1 hour. They also had Cruze TD on their new car lot....$29,500 fully loaded.

I love the Cruze on up hill climbs...cars that were passing all of a sudden falling behind or their transmissions frantically down shift to try to keep up. My Cruze just hums along never changing gears and never losing even one mile per hour. Awesome car now with over 19k miles on it.

Oh, helped my daughter make a super deal on a new Camaro...also a great car


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So, 25 mile record...

Did you mean 50 mile record??? Mine only shows 50 mile increments...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> So, 25 mile record...
> 
> Did you mean 50 mile record??? Mine only shows 50 mile increments...


No it shows 25 and 500 mile increments as well you just have to change it.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Was not aware I could do this. I'll try today!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

As much as I loved my first Cruze, one of the biggest things I missed when I traded from my old Impala was the highway cruising low-revving torque and quietness of the larger car. The Cruze was great, but just not the highway cruiser the Impala was. I've just never been a fan of high-revving little engines on the highway.

I really feel like I've gotten that highway cruiser back with the CTD. Sure, it's no Impala, but this thing is a highway champ.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> No it shows 25 and 500 mile increments as well you just have to change it.


How do you change it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

PanJet said:


> As much as I loved my first Cruze, one of the biggest things I missed when I traded from my old Impala was the highway cruising low-revving torque and quietness of the larger car. The Cruze was great, but just not the highway cruiser the Impala was. I've just never been a fan of high-revving little engines on the highway.
> 
> I really feel like I've gotten that highway cruiser back with the CTD. Sure, it's no Impala, but this thing is a highway champ.



Did you actually drive your 1.4T on the highway? seriously I drove from Wisconsin to Texas and back, over 4000 highway miles and never left 6th gear, ever(all 68-82mph speeds). I see you had a 2011 1.4T with crappy highway gearing, at 72mph my 2012+ automatic RPM is the same as that car was at 65mph(2500RPM). 

Most of my highway driving is 2 lane at 58-62mph, my tach is right around 2,000RPM all the time. I may need to use 5th on some grades but 99% of hills I can remain in 6th even at that speed/RPM.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Did you actually drive your 1.4T on the highway? seriously I drove from Wisconsin to Texas and back, over 4000 highway miles and never left 6th gear, ever(all 68-82mph speeds). I see you had a 2011 1.4T with crappy highway gearing, at 72mph my 2012+ automatic RPM is the same as that car was at 65mph(2500RPM).
> 
> Most of my highway driving is 2 lane at 58-62mph, my tach is right around 2,000RPM all the time. I may need to use 5th on some grades but 99% of hills I can remain in 6th even at that speed/RPM.


Heck I can remain in 6th up a steep bridge climb right by my house at only 50mph and it doesn't drop 1mph. The cruze is the only car out of 6 that we have in the driveway that won't drop a gear up that hill (except my brothers camry, but it unlocks the torque converter so it might as well drop a gear). Yes, even the Camaro drops a gear (2 in sport mode!) to get up that bridge at 50mph. The cruze has impressed me very with it's low end torque. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

au201 said:


> Heck I can remain in 6th up a steep bridge climb right by my house at only 50mph and it doesn't drop 1mph. The cruze is the only car out of 6 that we have in the driveway that won't drop a gear up that hill (except my brothers camry, but it unlocks the torque converter so it might as well drop a gear). Yes, even the Camaro drops a gear (2 in sport mode!) to get up that bridge at 50mph. The cruze has impressed me very with it's low end torque.
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes, that was my point as most/all other 4 cylinder gas cars require 4000RPM+ to make it up a hill but the 1.4T doesn't. His statement made it sounds like the 1.8L cruze or a typical 4 cylinder or in your example a camaro V6 with no low end but impressive high RPM power numbers.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Did you actually drive your 1.4T on the highway? seriously I drove from Wisconsin to Texas and back, over 4000 highway miles and never left 6th gear, ever(all 68-82mph speeds). I see you had a 2011 1.4T with crappy highway gearing, at 72mph my 2012+ automatic RPM is the same as that car was at 65mph(2500RPM).
> 
> Most of my highway driving is 2 lane at 58-62mph, my tach is right around 2,000RPM all the time. I may need to use 5th on some grades but 99% of hills I can remain in 6th even at that speed/RPM.


Of course I did. I put 50,000 miles on that car in a little over two years with lots of highway driving. Yes, mine was the '11 before they improved the final drive, so it was worse than subsequent years, but I've driven both a '12 and '13 1.4L AT and I would say at best they were 300 rpm improvement over the '11 at a given speed.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying the car is incapable or even a poor highway cruiser. Quite the opposite; for a tiny little 4-cyl it is quite torquey, but as I said earlier, I've never been a fan of high revving cars on the highway. My Impala didn't break 2,000 rpm until around 75 mph, so my Cruze doing nearly 3,000 rpm at the same speed was most certainly high revving by comparison. Also, with the 1.4L, as with any small engine, there is a noticeable buzzing at 2,500+ rpm; not loud or obnoxious, but certainly noticeable, and every 1.4L I've driven has had it, even the '12 and '13. Even my diesel has it, but I don't hit those types of RPMs until I'm in excess of 80 mph.



money_man said:


> How do you change it?



Press the reset button on the end of the stick.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

PanJet said:


> My Impala didn't break 2,000 rpm until around 75 mph, so my Cruze doing nearly 3,000 rpm at the same speed was most certainly high revving by comparison. Also, with the 1.4L, as with any small engine, there is a noticeable buzzing at 2,500+ rpm; not loud or obnoxious, but certainly noticeable, and every 1.4L I've driven has had it, even the '12 and '13. Even my diesel has it, but I don't hit those types of RPMs until I'm in excess of 80 mph.


I have to be going 72mph to even be 2500RPM with my 2012+ 1.4T automatic, since I don't drive interstate often means mine never sees that RPM cruising anyway. Buzzy, at 2500RPM maybe slightly but at those speeds wind noise is more a factor. 

In my normal driving I'm cruising in the 1500-2200RPM range most of the time which means I can't even heard the motor is running. 

I do know what your saying though, driving a 2009 silverado with a 3.42 rear end/4 speed auto 4.8L V8 it's at around 1500RPM at 75mph. However the cruze 1.4T is not a buzzy downshift happy typical 4 cylinder you made it out to be. I certainly can see the advantage of the diesel with some real toque numbers(not the measly 148lb-ft of the 1.4T) allowing for much better highway gearing without sacrificing drivability.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

spacedout said:


> His statement made it sounds like the 1.8L cruze or a typical 4 cylinder or in your example a camaro V6 with no low end but impressive high RPM power numbers.


Im gonna need a map to find it


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> The Cruze was awesome on the trip...comfortable, easy to drive, economical (our best 25 mile record now stands at 72.9 MPG and yes, we've already discussed the downhill trip, but it still got 47 MPG going the opposite direction).


Just for laughs but: 
If you only went 25 miles how does it know you will get 72.9 MPG for the remaining 47.9 miles.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sounds like a nice trip.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What RPM is the US diesel doing at 70mph? My diesel is doing 1700rpm at 110kph (68mph).


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Mine runs around 2000 rpms at 70mph and at 75 around 2100. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> How do you change it?


Push the button on the end of the turn signal stock and then choose the one you want.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I must try this. Mine has been @ 100km intervals since I got it


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Just for laughs but:
> If you only went 25 miles how does it know you will get 72.9 MPG for the remaining 47.9 miles.


It apparently measures average fuel consumption only for the previous 25 miles (if that's the mode you have it set to) over-writing whatever mileage might have been racked up in the previous 25 mile stint. The 72.9 mpg is an average mpg. If you watch your gage, when you lift your foot off the accelerator it will probably show 99 mpg average, but that's only for the last 300 yards...lol. Of course, if you started out at 52 MPG, it's much easier to rack up even higher mpg on a downhill drive. My previous best had been 65.2.


----------

